# where to cut?



## looniebin (Jul 15, 2010)

my bacopa grow so tall now. I wonder if I can cut the middle of the stem and plant it. 

what i was thinking of, if I do this, is that mean the top part (since I'll cut somewhere in the middle) will die or can I plant it again and later on it grow roots by itself?

Or is there perhaps a specific ways to cut and where?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can cut it in the middle, and then replant the top. It will grow roots and eventually root itself in the substrate.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Bacopa just grows and grows doesn't it? When I am lazy or in a hurry I just trim the tops off with scissors a few inches below the water surface. It doesn't look the best for a few days but the tops grow back. Sometimes I just uproot the whole plant and just replant the top. If you want to propagate more plants you can trim off the top and leave the original plant rooted. You can also bury the stem sideways in the substrate and usually new plants will sprout from the nodes. You could probably plant it upside down and it would grow. Basically, just treat it however you want. It will take a lot of abuse.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Bacopa are pretty resiliant. I had no problem cutting and replanting them only to do the same thing a week or two later lol. CO2 and nutes are like steroids for aquatic plants...


----------



## looniebin (Jul 15, 2010)

so cutting anywhere on plant is ok, does this rule works only on bacopa or any other aquatic plants too?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

looniebin said:


> so cutting anywhere on plant is ok, does this rule works only on bacopa or any other aquatic plants too?


It works on stem plants.


----------

